# Lost midi upgrading to Catalina, looking for solution.



## Guy Bacos (Oct 14, 2019)

I recently upgraded my iMac 2019 to 10.15 (Catalina). I should of waited, but too late now. Works great except for one thing, my Roland midi interface "Um-one -mk2" does not have a 10.15 driver version, so I have no midi at the moment. I don't know if anyone else had this problem and what would be the best options to fixing this? I guess I could downgrade back to Mojave, but I'd prefer another solution if there is one. Thanks!


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 14, 2019)

Maybe use a USB keyboard so you don't need a MIDI interface? Or are you also using hardwire synths?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 14, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> Maybe use a USB keyboard so you don't need a MIDI interface? Or are you also using hardwire synths?



Ultimately that's what I will do, but despite my Yamaha p-150 being pretty old, I really love it and always did the job for VSL or recording Chopin. I want to keep that option as last resort. Thanks.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 14, 2019)

the Roland is not likely to ever work on catalina.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 14, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> the Roland is not likely to ever work on catalina.



Discontinued?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 14, 2019)

I may have spoken too soon..It is still in production so yes Roland will need to come out with a 64bit driver for it to work on Catalina and I suspect they will eventually, but it may be a while.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 14, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> the Roland is not likely to ever work on catalina.



I did a Google search for Catalina compatible MIDI interfaces and it looks like essentially none of them are yet, although MOTU says they are working on it.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 14, 2019)

that does not surprise me at all. and awful lot of legacy device drivers are 32bit.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 14, 2019)

So that option seems bad, and if I go with any other company, Catalina seems much too recent to have any info from the developers. Never should of upgraded to Catalina.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 14, 2019)

The UM1 is still current production so I think Roland will provide a driver, but my advice is roll back to Mojave. 

There are some older Roland midi devices which I suspect will never get 64bit drivers..which is unfortunate because they are considered by many to have the most accurate midi timing of everything available.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hopefully you have a backup? 

I plan to stay on Mojave for a couple more years.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 14, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Hopefully you have a backup?
> 
> I plan to stay on Mojave for a couple more years.



Yeah, the Time Machine. Couple of years. wow.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 14, 2019)

well I think in 6 months all the 32bit stuff will get worked out for MOST things, but I have a few things I don't want to give up that will probably not get upgraded to 64bit, maybe never....or definitely a long time out. On top of that, Apple discontinued my 5,1 from official OSX support in Catalina, so now its officially a hackintosh under Catalina and newer. People have already figured out how to run Catalina on it and that's fine, but I think it will be at least a year until all the 32bit madness is gone. 

I received dozens of emails in the past month or so from software manufacturers saying don't go to Catalina just yet. There are challenges and they are working through it, but it will be a while. In my opinion by the time its all worked out we'll be looking at the next OSX version. I may or may not try to hackintosh my 5,1 MacPro onto that, depending on the scene at that time, but I will most likely be quite fine to stay on Mojave for a few more years and then retire the MacPro once and for all.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 14, 2019)

Guy if I were you'd I'd reinstall OSX Mojave from scratch onto your machine and then restore time machine over the top of that. Actually if it were me I wouldn't even do that, I'd just reinstall Mojave from scratch and build up the machine again, I know its a PITA, but you have a lot of room for problems going back to previous OS using TimeMachine, frankly speaking. Sorry to be bearer of bad news


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 14, 2019)

Thanks for all your VSL demos by the way.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 14, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Thanks for all your VSL demos by the way.



Thanks, if only I was better with the technical stuff. So I'd do a clean install.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 14, 2019)

I meant "clean install".


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 20, 2019)

Just to update:

It was pretty simple afterall, after I erased macOS Catalina, if your Mac came with macOS Mojave, as was my case, you can restart your Mac while holding down *Shift-Option-Command-R *to simply install the operating system that came with your Mac.

After that just select the option that lets you transfer all your data and files from your back up drive or Time Machine, onto Mojave.


----------



## maurfe (Oct 29, 2019)

updated driver:









Roland - Supporto - UM-ONE mk2 - Driver e aggiornamenti


Supporto - UM-ONE mk2 Driver e aggiornamenti




www.roland.com


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 30, 2019)

maurfe said:


> updated driver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 13, 2020)

maurfe said:


> updated driver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just what I was looking for , thank you!


----------

